# Does Honey Change Color when warmed up??



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

I imagine that it could. If you warmed it up enough, it may even turn black.


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

In a word....Yes


----------



## kiwiBee (Jul 23, 2009)

at that sort of temperature wouldn't it be burnt?


----------



## kiwiBee (Jul 23, 2009)

*nasal Sponge*

I have to say, I wish I wasn't having my afternoon tea when I saw your name!!!
you have no Idea the picture in my mind when I read Nasal sponge... It's not pretty!
LOL
Kiwi


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

Dark and warm, just like in the hive, 90 to 95F degrees. Honey will turn darker when heated, and with long exposure to light as well.


----------



## beedeetee (Nov 27, 2004)

How long did you leave it at 120? I kept honey for a year in my refrigerator (heater) where it ranged between 90-100. Over the year the honey darkened a little. I now keep it 80-90 degrees. It keeps it from crystallizing and I don't notice it darkening much.

The honey that I keep in the freezer doesn't seem to change at all. I just pulled my last quart out that I put in last August seems exactly the same.

That said...I think that it was The Hive and the Honey Bee book that says that storing honey at 80-90 degrees will deteriorate color, flavor and enzyme content "fairly quickly" (so much for my method, but I have to let the honey thaw from the freezer and I don't have that much room in there). Higher temps will be even worse. They claim that honey stored for years at very low temperatures cannot be distinguished from fresh honey (page 515 of my version - 8th printing 1986).

So if you kept your honey for any time at all at 120 it would probably be dark, lose flavor and enzymes.


----------



## CentralPAguy (Feb 8, 2009)

I originally had it at around 65 and for the past two weeks, it has been at 120

I do have to tell you that alot of water condenses under the lid of the bottling tank and I never had that when it was at 65 -- I would say that it has turned several shades darker since being at this temperature.

Live and learn -- I won't be putting at 120 for this year's harvest.


----------

